# saddle bags local craigslist!!



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this add on craigslist thought there might be some interest.
http://spokane.craigslist.org/bik/2577914073.html


----------



## twjensen (Sep 2, 2011)

*Also on ebay*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110738389205?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

